# 'Hooky Day' for Field Practice this Friday



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hmmm...the extended forecast calls for temps in the 70's this Friday. :thumbs_up I'm thinkin' its time to take a 'Hooky Day' and spend it at the range. :wink: Who's with me?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I did that a couple Fridays ago :zip:

I won't be doing it this week....but I hope it's in the 70s on Sat that's for sure since NORVA has their first shoot of the year


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I did that a couple Fridays ago :zip:
> 
> I won't be doing it this week....but I hope it's in the 70s on Sat that's for sure since NORVA has their first shoot of the year


Are they shooting Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No you just were supposed to pay attention over the past week. The date changed.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> No you just were supposed to pay attention over the past week. The date changed.


Ok, so i am confused now.. is Norva Saturday or Sunday? I need to get the details. Have no clue where I am going or what I am even doing considering it will be my first shoot.. will we/I be able to pick a group to shoot with or will I be assigned one? I will definately need some help!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There were several post made about the date change......you two were just going back and forth talking to each other and I guess didn't pay attention when it was posted that the date got moved to Sat.....:doh:

don't worry about your group.....you will either be with me and bubbleguts or at least one of us.....

on top of that you'll probably be the only one there that has never shot a round before....so even if we sent you off with whoever you'll be fine. Look at the sing at each target and see what the yardage is....set your sight and shoot it :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> There were several post made about the date change......you two were just going back and forth talking to each other and I guess didn't pay attention when it was posted that the date got moved to Sat.....:doh:
> 
> don't worry about your group.....you will either be with me and bubbleguts or at least one of us.....
> 
> on top of that you'll probably be the only one there that has never shot a round before....so even if we sent you off with whoever you'll be fine. Look at the SING at each target and see what the yardage is....set your sight and shoot it :chortle:


Oh.. ok.. I was planning on it being Saturday. I never knew it was ever scheduled for Sunday. But wait a minute.. I need to sing at each target? Forget it! lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Oh.. ok.. I was planning on it being Saturday. I never knew it was ever scheduled for Sunday. But wait a minute.. I need to sing at each target? Forget it! lol


:chortle: got dyslexic on that one for a second  The shoot was orginally scheduled for Sun :wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

golfingguy27 said:


> Oh.. ok.. I was planning on it being Saturday. I never knew it was ever scheduled for Sunday. But wait a minute.. I need to sing at each target? Forget it! lol


what type of music are you going to sing, if it's hip hop count me out:rockband::rockhard::band:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

tabarch said:


> what type of music are you going to sing, if it's hip hop count me out:rockband::rockhard::band:


Naa.. I'm a country boy!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tabarch said:


> what type of music are you going to sing, if it's hip hop count me out:rockband::rockhard::band:


Blue grass of course. You bring the fiddle, and I'll bring the mandolin.:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Blue grass of course. You bring the fiddle, and I'll bring the mandolin.:wink:


Just no banjos please... I hear them and all I can think is "Deliverence" especially around people from West by God Virginia..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You start signing that stuff and I am not gonna tell you which target to shoot.....or either cut your string


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You start SIGNING that stuff and I am not gonna tell you which target to shoot.....or either cut your string


Holy crap.... I HOPE for your sake that was intentional this time!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Gotta keep it goin' now


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You start signing that stuff and I am not gonna tell you which target to shoot.....or either cut your string


Terry, and I have a little soft spot for blue grass.
But you ought to know me by now, if I have any song in my mouth it will be more along the lines of Slayer, or Megadeath:rock:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, back to topic you blabbermouths.. 

Jerry.. I'm IN!! See ya at the range on Friday.. :nod: :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ok, back to topic you blabbermouths..
> 
> Jerry.. I'm IN!! See ya at the range on Friday.. :nod: :darkbeer:


Oh don't get so worked up, we'll sing a litte Jimmy Buffet just for you


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Oh don't get so worked up, we'll sing a litte Jimmy Buffet just for you


:bolt:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Terry, and I have a little soft spot for blue grass.
> But you ought to know me by now, if I have any song in my mouth it will be more along the lines of Slayer, or Megadeath:rock:


Tell you what, I'll put my iPod "Artist List" up against any of you "kids".

AC/DC
Aeorsmith 
Bad Company
Bon Jovi
Cream
The Cars
...
...
Van Halen
Van Morrison
The Who
ZZ Top

BUT, I do keep some banjo music just for the Hillbilly wake up signal. Quote from Brown Hornet about 1.5 hours after wake up was played las year: "I thought I heard banjos this morning".


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Tell you what, I'll put my iPod "Artist List" up against any of you "kids".
> 
> AC/DC
> Aeorsmith
> ...


I was 'bout ready to beat you with your stabilizer...That was some annoying chit...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Another good reason to sleep in da hotel down the road..... :zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I was 'bout ready to beat you with your stabilizer...That was some annoying chit...


"Oh my my, smell them tires. Someone save the baby, it's a trailer park fire". :tongue:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

AC/DC...............................Always a classic
Aeorsmith .........................got a little too commercial in the 90's
Bad Company.....................ukey:
Bon Jovi.............................I'm not a chick
Cream...............................Clapton is cool, just too light for me.
The Cars...........................ukey:
...
...
Van Halen..........................Van Halen or Van Hagar?
Van Morrison......................ukey:
The Who...........................so/so
ZZ Top..............................Cool riff's just not my style

You need to add some things:
Pantera
Motorhead
Megadeath
Slayer
Anthrax
Iron Maiden
Judas priest
Motley Crue
Skid row
GNFR


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Skid Row really....:noidea:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Skid Row really....:noidea:


come on Youth gone wild is a classic anthem for teenage angst. I know none of us our teen's anymore, but that one has stuck with me over the years.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good lord....that crap you had on that morning was god awful.....not only is it sad that someone would actually make it....but someone would actually buy it :doh:

That reminds me of those box cars.....how do you design that and then take it to the big wigs....and get them to go to production on them :noidea: and who would spend money on.... Wait...things are starting to make sense :chortle:

Bubbleguts might tell us he listens to that stuff .....but I think it's all a show....if you have called him you will know what I mean :zip:



Sticky get some marks and head to NORVA on Sat


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Bubbleguts might tell us he listens to that stuff .....but I think it's all a show....if you have called him you will know what I mean :zip:
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky get some marks and head to NORVA on Sat




I took care of that little unfortunate accident. Jen set up my phone, I had no idea that was my ringback until that day you called.

If you call now you'll get something much, much different.


Hellz yeah Sticky, get your butt to NORVA on Saturday!!!!!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Terry, and I have a little soft spot for blue grass.
> But you ought to know me by now, if I have any song in my mouth it will be more along the lines of Slayer, or Megadeath:rock:


:violin::mracoustic:maybe I live to far out in the sticks , but I like bluegrass and the sound of a banjo, But I will listen to alot of what Prag and BG does.:guitarist2::rock::rockhard:Wish I could make it to Norva Sat. but we have a work party at Two Rivers Sat and if I go anywhere it will be there, they have a shoot on April 11 to get ready for.:singing::archery:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky get some marks and head to NORVA on Sat


I'll work on that Bro, but.. it's against my religion to go near the Capitol city on the weekends.. you outta know that!  :wink:


BOWGOD said:


> Terry, and I have a little soft spot for blue grass.


Geez.. and here I always thought you'd be Mountaineer fans, not Smurf fans.. :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'll work on that Bro, but.. it's against my religion to go near the Capitol city on the weekends.. you outta know that!  :wink:


I know your a SENIOR now and all but good lord man.....:zip:

Besides....you don't have to go through DC....you can take the first exit over the WW and meet Nino and I or go across the bridge to 95....traffic isn't bad at all...heck going across the bridge you can get in the HOT lanes and float on :wink:

But I understand you wanting to not get your Kitty declawed so early in the season


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> AC/DC...............................Always a classic
> Aeorsmith .........................got a little too commercial in the 90's
> Bad Company.....................ukey:
> Bon Jovi.............................I'm not a chick
> ...



what... no Pat Travers?

BTW... I'm currently putting together my first set of 3-28 ACCs so I've actually got some REAL field shooting arrows this season.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'll work on that Bro, but.. it's against my religion to go near the Capitol city on the weekends.. you outta know that!  :wink:


I know your a SENIOR now and all but good lord man.....:zip:

Besides....you don't have to go through DC....you can take the first exit over the WW and meet Nino and I or go across the bridge to 95....traffic isn't bad at all...heck going across the bridge you can get in the HOT lanes and float on :wink:

But I understand you wanting to not get your Kitty declawed so early in the season


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's strange....don't know how that posted twice :noidea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know your a SENIOR now and all but good lord man.....:zip:
> 
> Besides....you don't have to go through DC....you can take the first exit over the WW and meet Nino and I or go across the bridge to 95....traffic isn't bad at all...heck going across the bridge you can get in the HOT lanes and float on :wink:
> 
> But I understand you wanting to not get your Kitty declawed so early in the season


I'm only a 'senior' by LAS standards..  :nyah: 

Yea, the weekend is actually the only good time to get anywhere near that crazy circle that surrounds you and yes... I'm always floating in the hot lane.. :zip: :wink:

Lemme see if I can work it out. :thumb: :darkbeer:

Oh, and it seems to me that the only time I really get my crispies from you is early in the season, so the Kitty ain't skeered.. :nono:  :wink: (may even have some bright new strings by then.. :becky: )


Brown Hornet said:


> That's strange....don't know how that posted twice :noidea:


'Cos you wanted to rub it in?? :noidea: :tomato:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm only a 'senior' by LAS standards..  :nyah:
> 
> Yea, the weekend is actually the only good time to get anywhere near that crazy circle that surrounds you and yes... I'm always floating in the hot lane.. :zip: :wink:
> 
> ...



That is very true....I am all about archer's helping archer's early in the year :wink: 

but I am actually outside the circle :wink: I am about 4 mins from "the bridge" 

and for the record I wasn't tryin' to run it in....but when I went back in the thread there it was twice.....must have had something to do with the Pentagon....I was almost under it when I hit send :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

First of all...this thread got totally off target (no pun intended). 

And second...I can't believe you music lovers...especially *YOU* Prag... omitted one of the best bands ever...

*Led Zeppelin!!!*


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is very true....I am all about archer's helping archer's early in the year :wink:
> 
> but I am actually outside the circle :wink: I am about 4 mins from "the bridge"
> 
> and for the record I wasn't tryin' to run it in....but when I went back in the thread there it was twice.....must have had something to do with the Pentagon....I was almost under it when I hit send :wink:


Now you see why I stay away from that place.. :mg: :fear: 


mdbowhunter said:


> First of all...this thread got totally off target (no pun intended).
> 
> And second...I can't believe you music lovers...especially *YOU* Prag... omitted one of the best bands ever...
> 
> *Led Zeppelin!!!*


:banana:

Jerry.. you gonna be at AAA?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Now you see why I stay away from that place.. :mg: :fear:
> 
> 
> :banana:
> ...



When do they start? 

No MD archery guides out here yet.:sad:

I was told today that Vingt Neuf is in two weeks, and Harford is the week after that.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> When do they start?
> 
> No MD archery guides out here yet.:sad:
> 
> I was told today that Vingt Neuf is in two weeks, and Harford is the week after that.


I think they are just going to fling some :wink:

NORVA in Va is shooting on Sat


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think they are just going to fling some :wink:
> 
> NORVA in Va is shooting on Sat


With my new schedule I work every Saturday, and have off every Sunday, and Monday. I'll likely spend this weekend tuning the Protec for the new arrows I'm building tonight. Going from 400 Lightspeeds to 3-28 500 ACCs will be a bit of a tuning project.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> When do they start?
> 
> No MD archery guides out here yet.:sad:
> 
> I was told today that Vingt Neuf is in two weeks, and Harford is the week after that.


I was just askin about practice on Friday...  but.. check the MAA website. they keep the calendar up to date, though they haven't put up April's yet. I have an updated MD archery guide, I'll check it for ya.. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> I was just askin about practice on Friday...  but.. check the MAA website. they keep the calendar up to date, though they haven't put up April's yet. I have an updated MD archery guide, I'll check it for ya.. :wink: :thumb:


Thanks. I asked about a guide at the shop today when I picked up my shafts. None in yet, but they did promise that if they go fast, which they generally do they'd hold one for me.
I plan to shoot Vingt Neuf in two weeks, and will likely show up that day with a check to join the club.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> They've been distributed to the clubs.. I've had one for a couple of months..


CRAP! I hope I didn't miss out!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> CRAP! I hope I didn't miss out!


Ah, ya caught me.. I may have been wrong.. The one on my table is the old one..  

But.. the MAA website keeps up to date month to month as the shoots are scheduled.. bookmark this.. 

MD Archery Association


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> CRAP! I hope I didn't miss out!


Heck I ain't from MD, and I am not even a MAA member, and I have 1:zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Heck I ain't from MD, and I am not even a MAA member, and I have 1:zip:


Yea, I'm pretty sure I got one, but... I have no idea where I put it... :chortle: :noidea:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> Heck I ain't from MD, and I am not even a MAA member, and I have 1:zip:


I generally don't start looking for them until after indoor shooting, and get my mind on field shooting.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*MAA Archery Guides*

Got word from my club Pres the Archery Guides are still at the printer. They should be ready soon............:tongue:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Heck I ain't from MD, and I am not even a MAA member, and I have 1:zip:


Why do you have one? Don't tell me you West Virginians have evolved to reading now???


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Jerry.. you gonna be at AAA?


Not sure. VNB is 5 minutes from my house...so I will probably go there.

I'm sportin' all kinds of new goodies this year...v bar...peep clarifier...etc. :tongue: Shot 20 yards on Sunday. Anxious to see how things go at the longer distances.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ah, ya caught me.. I may have been wrong.. The one on my table is the old one..
> 
> But.. the MAA website keeps up to date month to month as the shoots are scheduled.. bookmark this..
> 
> MD Archery Association


Smartass!:tomato:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I generally don't start looking for them until after indoor shooting, and get my mind on field shooting.


Well my mind is on field long before indoors is over:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Why do you have one? Don't tell me you West Virginians have evolved to reading now???


I'm not originally from WV. I was born and raised in PA so yes I know how to read


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

After a test, and tune session with these I'll be ready.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> After a test, and tune session with these I'll be ready.


What are you doing with Blazers on your field arrows :noidea:??? I knew you were still a closet chewie...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I was wondering Sarge....but I wasn't gonna say anything :zip:

I hope he has good binos though....red nocks aren't fun to look for....I got cussed out by a lot of people last year getting headaches trying to find my arrows :chortle:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I was wondering Sarge....but I wasn't gonna say anything :zip:
> 
> I hope he has good binos though....red nocks aren't fun to look for....I got cussed out by a lot of people last year getting headaches trying to find my arrows :chortle:


I wanted blue fusions, and blue nocks to go with the blue vanes, but the goofballs at Easton only do X nocks in blue, and not G nocks.... and fusions don't come in blue at all, just the same yellow, pink, geen, and orange that everybody shoots. The idea behind the bright blue is to make them easier to see when there are a dozen yellow, and green arrows stuck in a 65 yard target, or an 80 walkup. those vanes are the new X2 Blazers that are 1/8" smaller in both directions.

... and BH, my Binos are 15X, and nocks change out pretty easily.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I wanted blue fusions, and blue nocks to go with the blue vanes, but the goofballs at Easton only do X nocks in blue, and not G nocks.... and fusions don't come in blue at all, just the same yellow, pink, geen, and orange that everybody shoots. The idea behind the bright blue is to make them easier to see when there are a dozen yellow, and green arrows stuck in a 65 yard target, or an 80 walkup. those vanes are the new X2 Blazers that are 1/8" smaller in both directions.
> 
> ... and BH, my Binos are 15X, and nocks change out pretty easily.


Why would you shoot fusions? Get with the program...there is a reason why virtually every arrow you see at a field shoot is sporting Flex Fletch...and they come in plenty of different colors...

Like I said, closet chewie...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Why would you shoot fusions? Get with the program...there is a reason why virtually every arrow you see at a field shoot is sporting Flex Fletch...and they come in plenty of different colors...
> 
> Like I said, closet chewie...


 I've shot some long, tight groups with Blazers. If these don't work for me I'll look into the Flex-fletch vanes. Heck... I might try them on a few shafts anyway.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bohning F nocks come in 12 different colors....including Satin blue :wink:

Those blue vanes aren't as easy to see as ya think....I had some pearl blue FF last year before I went to the combo I have now :wink: most times all your really seeing is the nock in the target anyway....at least you are when your not shooting chewie vanes :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Bohning F nocks come in 12 different colors....including Satin blue :wink:
> 
> Those blue vanes aren't as easy to see as ya think....I had some pearl blue FF last year before I went to the combo I have now :wink: most times all your really seeing is the nock in the target anyway....at least you are when your not shooting chewie vanes :wink:


After I see how the blue vanes work out I'll either change nocks, or vanes.


... and all this Blazer hate. :noidea:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Just don't get caught on a windy course with those things...

Chewie:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't shoot flex fletch, niether does Hinky.
But we certainly don't shoot blazers either. Last year I shot the 1.5" shield cut X-vanes. I changed to 1.75" X-vanes this year just to add a touch more weight to the back because my shaft was falling on the weak side of the green on OT2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Not hating on Blazers as a whole.....there are just better vanes for the job :wink: like the X Vanes....I would shoot them if there were no Flex Fletch....key word there is if :wink:

But I do love shooting holes in peoples Blazers and finding all the cool colors on the range 

and for the record Sarge and I both shoot Bohnings Blazer pin nocks....and the nocks I was talking about are their version of the G nock :wink: Blazers are for controlling broadheads though :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Just don't get caught on a windy course with those things...
> 
> Chewie:wink:




I see. the Blazers are stiffer than those little rubbery flex fletch vanes.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I wouldn't even shoot Blazers on my 3D arrows.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> I wouldn't even shoot Blazers on my 3D arrows.


I've shot 2" groups at 65 yards with them.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I wanted blue fusions, and blue nocks to go with the blue vanes, but the goofballs at Easton only do X nocks in blue, and not G nocks.... and fusions don't come in blue at all, just the same yellow, pink, geen, and orange that everybody shoots. The idea behind the bright blue is to make them easier to see when there are a dozen yellow, and green arrows stuck in a 65 yard target, or an 80 walkup. those vanes are the new X2 Blazers that are 1/8" smaller in both directions.
> 
> ... and BH, my Binos are 15X, and nocks change out pretty easily.


When you are out in the 3 rings everything is easier to see


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> When you are out in the 3 rings everything is easier to see


Fortunately my 3 ring days are behind me.:tongue:
(but I reserve the right to shoot one, or two this year)


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I've shot 2" groups at 65 yards with them.


See there, if you had some good fletches you'd have better groups.:beer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I see. the Blazers are stiffer than those little rubbery flex fletch vanes.


:no: you really need to know what you're talking about first...like Hornet said I would use the x vanes first and have. But I'm back to flex fletch...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

psargeant said:


> :no: you really need to know what you're talking about first...like Hornet said I would use the x vanes first and have. But I'm back to flex fletch...


I've got alot more improving to do before vanes make, or break my game.:embara:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> When you are out in the 3 rings everything is easier to see


That's what I like about the hunter round.. if I can't see it, it's a baaad shot..


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> That's what I like about the hunter round.. if I can't see it, it's a baaad shot..



So you're saying WHITE vanes, and nocks are what you need to see your arrows on hunter faces. .:behindsof


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> So you're saying WHITE vanes, and nocks are what you need to see your arrows on hunter faces. .:behindsof


Only the bad ones... :lol: 

:tomato:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

You know Sticky....49749 Posts are proof that you spend waaayy too much time on this site.. You need a real Hobby:sad:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> You know Sticky....49749 Posts are proof that you spend waaayy too much time on this site.. You need a real Hobby:sad:


Geez.. and here all this time I though archery qualified.. :set1_thinking: 

Gotta help archers Ed, that's what we do..  :darkbeer:

With that, I'm outta here.. gonna be flinging some tomorrow between tasks.. :archer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> You know Sticky....49749 Posts are proof that you spend waaayy too much time on this site.. You need a real Hobby:sad:



No that just means he's really really good, and knows everything there is to know about this sport.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not hating on Blazers as a whole.....there are just better vanes for the job :wink: like the X Vanes....I would shoot them if there were no Flex Fletch....key word there is if :wink:
> 
> But I do love shooting holes in peoples Blazers and finding all the cool colors on the range
> 
> and for the record Sarge and I both shoot Bohnings Blazer pin nocks....and the nocks I was talking about are their version of the G nock :wink: Blazers are for controlling broadheads though :wink:



I've shot quite a few holes in my own Blazers.:embara:

I'll call my shop tomorrow, and have them order me some satin blue Bohning F nocks just so I have them.

I still use purple on my hunting shafts.

I've got a bunch of Carbon Tech pin nocks that I planned to use on my 3-D arrows that I never even installed. I ended up with G nocks, and bushings in them.

I'm working on quite a few changes in my set up, and even my form right now. experimenting with some things, and shooting every day in my basement. I definitely need some stabilizer work too. Might mess with that this weekend.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> No that just means he's really really good, and knows everything there is to know about this sport.


No, it really just means I'm a fast typist...  :tea:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> No that just means he's really really good, and knows everything there is to know about this sport.


UH yeah RIGHT.......................


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

What a great day! Shot with the 'scrawny guy' at the range...removed some of the rust...and got some preliminary marks. :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> What a great day! Shot with the 'scrawny guy' at the range...removed some of the rust...and got some preliminary marks. :tongue:


Good deal Jerry, it was a picture perfect day for archery today around here.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> What a great day! Shot with the 'scrawny guy' at the range...removed some of the rust...and got some preliminary marks. :tongue:





IGluIt4U said:


> Good deal Jerry, it was a picture perfect day for archery today around here.. :thumb: :cheers:


Glad you guys had a good time. I was thinking about you taking the day off every time I looked out the open window, and saw the sun shining.


----------

